# Ups for this rig



## ULTRON 17 (Nov 6, 2014)

I HAVE RECENTLY UPGRADE MY RIG TO THIS ONE 
Cpu i5- 4430
Mobo Asus H97 m-e
Ram corsair 4gb*2 vengeance
PSU Crosair CX 600

I need a new ups for this rig . I need only backup for around 10 mintues for completely shutdown after power gone.

Budget RS. 2500/-


----------



## topgear (Nov 9, 2014)

You don't ahve any discrete graphic card ? If so then opt for APC 600VA ups.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 9, 2014)

1 for apc 600va.
If you will be adding a gpu later, get apc 800va/1100va one.


----------



## ULTRON 17 (Nov 10, 2014)

yes i add gpu later may be (Nvidia 750ti or Amd r9 270x sapphire ) around 30-45 days.

So apc 600va can handle this with gpu or go with 800va model will be good. I have very tight budget not more than Rs. 2500/- extend to 3000/- last. SO can i get 800va apc model within budget or give other options . I find microtek 800va ups dual battery around Rs.2800 /-

Suggest more options


----------



## rijinpk1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Apc is generally suggested. Get 800va at minimum. Apc 800va is the way to go.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Nov 10, 2014)

APC is good rather best both in terms of quality and service. i have used lot many of them in my last job. i have used one numeric ups also then daily for some 8-10 hours without any problem for some 5-6 years. at home, i have used Wipro eMerge 500va for quite long (approx. 10 years), got battery replaced once and repaired (minor one) once (free  ). when battery died again, bought a cheap Supercomp 500va ups which i am using for some 2 1/2 years and it is working ok but whenever i upgrade, i will get APC 800va.


----------

